# AFX Sears SuperTraction Chassis Identification



## Parkerpanther (Jul 4, 2014)

Is there someone who knows the History of AFX Slot Car Chassis? 

I was told the Sears SuperTraction Chassis not only had a Front Weight and the Sticker but also had a Bar (Similar to the Old Bar on the Original Closed Rivet Non-Mag Chassis) and an "S" Stamped on the Underside of the chassis as well as being Closed Rivet. I was sold a pair of what was supposed to be Sears SuperTraction Chassis on ebay and am wondering if they were produced in more than 1 year (1973) or if they are just Standard Chassis and someone added a Front Weight and a Sticker and Labeled/sold it as "SuperTraction"? These are Open Rivet and have "No Bar" or "S" Stamps. Unfortunately, I'm thinking I made an uneducated purchase would like to know more.

I also have a couple of chassis where there is an "A" Stamped on the Underside (In the Same Location the "S" is Stamped above). 1 chassis is an Open Rivet and 1 chassis is Closed rivet. What are these and where did they come from?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a whole thread somewhere here about the Sears SuperTraction Cars, and I own several. But I'll tell you this, they used just a regular Original (Non MT) A/FX chassis, nothing special about them, some were solid rivets, some were not, some have the bar, some did not, it's what ever chassis they picked out of the bin that day. As far as the "S" stamp, that was just the mold the chassis came from, again, no significance to make it a SuperTraction. And BTW- Solid rivets signify the chassis were made in the USA...or so I've been told.


----------

